# Rare Superframe Four Bar in VT!!



## Krakatoa (Feb 27, 2019)

Oh my gersh!

https://vermont.craigslist.org/atq/d/bradford-mobo-bike/6823984441.html


----------



## Kstone (Feb 28, 2019)

What in the..


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 28, 2019)

Interesting little bike. If they had the monkey to go with it, I would have to see if they ship.


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 1, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Interesting little bike. If they had the monkey to go with it, I would have to see if they ship.



I like monkeys..


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 1, 2019)

David Amsbary said:


> I like monkeys..





Me too! Always wanted a couple. My daughter is as close as I will get. She climbed EVERYTHING when she was little. I call her "Monkey".


----------



## spoker (Mar 2, 2019)

does ugly make things rare now?


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 2, 2019)

More like a mini me twinbar!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 3, 2019)

Not mine; copied/pasted; click/drag.
*mobo bike - $375 (Bradford VT) *
researched says its a rare mobo kids bike, also used in circus with monkey.. very nice . Call


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 3, 2019)

I  dig it.


----------

